# Solved: Windows 7 not detecting any wireless networks



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

A strange one, I have windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit installed on my laptop and desktop. 

On the desktop I can not detect any wireless networks despite 6 being visible on the laptop. I have unistalled and reinstalled the drivers for 2 different USB adaptors a Netgear WN111v2 and a Micronet SP907GK V6. I know they both work as I have checked them on the laptop. But no luck when I try to set up a new network on the desktop none are detected.

Any thoughts?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya,have you compared the settings on the laptop and pc(network that is)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do make sure they all have the same workgroup name -- that is one of the most common issues -- especially when older operating systems are a part of the network -- the default changed to "workgroup" beginning with Vista.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters? Any errors or warnings on those or anything else in Device Manager?


----------



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,

Just back from a trip away. 
I've checked the settings all look OK and identical between the two machines
Names don't appear to be an issue either.
Just checked the device status, which is "This device is working correctly".
The only difference is on the laptop (working OK) Windows 7 found a driver automatically, driver version 3.1.0.101 date 25/09/2008
The desktop (not working), I had to load the driver, version 3.5.0.7 dated 20/10/2009 with patch 6.1.7600.16385 (win_7_rtm.090713-1255).

I'm going to unistall the newer driver and see if I can locate the older driver. I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks


----------



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

Still no luck, this version of Windows 7 on the desktop does not have the driver available for the Netgear Adaptor. So I have set up the laptop and desktop with a Micronet USB Adaptor using a Realtek driver found automatically on the laptop and manually on the desktop.

Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps, with Driver version 6.1159.323.2009 date 23/03/2009 on both machines.

On the laptop I can see 5 wireless networks and I've connected to the home router. On the Desktop no wireless networks are visible. So I know the hardware and drivers work there must be something else in Windows 7 I've missed?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can think of only two things.

a. On the desktop you have the adapter buried behind the PC where it can't see the light of day (actually, of course, I mean that the path to the router and other access points is blocked).

b. A non-Windows firewall or security suite preventing wireless networks from being detected. This doesn't seem possible to me, but I remember that it was the case in one thread.


----------



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

I've now got the USB Wireless adaptor on a cable in an area with good coverage and have disable the firewall. Still no luck.

Next up I'll do a full backup and reinstall Windows 7


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall? Often Norton or ZoneAlarm and others have to be uninstalled and then "cleaned up" with the appropriate vendor supplied Removal Tool. "Disable" just makes them mad.


----------



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

I've tried a restored back to before we ahd the problems, but no luck.

I'll uninstall the Kaspersky then try again, if that's doesn't work I'll take it to my local friendly independent PC shop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Kaspersky Removal Tool. You should be able to reinstall it after testing to see if it is/was the culprit.


----------



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the removal tool, unfortunately kaspersky was not the culprit.

I've now dropped the PC at my local shop, may be fixed later today probably Monday. I'll update the thread with how they resolved it.


----------



## S1nps (Apr 5, 2010)

The local shop had no luck resolving the issue until we agreed to reformat and reinstall windows 7. All working perfectly now, when the Netgear USB adpator was plugged in Windows loaded the driver automatically.

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the solution.


----------

